# Hunt coming up



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got a call last week and a friend has some land he wants me to come down and do a little coyote and bobcat hunting and see if I can teach him a little bout it. Headed down early Thursday morning and coming back Sunday. He says it hasn't been hunted for predators since he has had the land. I ma taking a couple cameras and maybe a camcorder to record some if possible. I know me and I doubt I will hassle with the camcorder but do hope to have some pictures to post after I return. He told we are not suppose to shoot any 2 legged coyotes and there is a chance we may encounter some as we are really close to the border. Any how I will keep yall posted.

Big-D :usflag: :cowboy:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Rodney ! hoto:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

10-4 on that. Taking the 30rd. clips on this trip

Thanks Don


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

pic heavy, good luck


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck on the hunt Rodney !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea watch out for the 2 leggers, I would think winter a more preferred time due to cooler weather in the desert. But then it would also mean no swimming the river also.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good luck , looking forward to some pics. :hunter:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I survived the hunt. That in it self was an accomplishment. I have never hunted such a harsh environment in my life. Had some really up close and personal calls with a couple of bobcats 1 or which ran beside me so close I felt him running and when I turned to my left he couldn't have been more than 3 feet away. He ran towards the mojo and about time he got there it started spinning he jumped straight up and turned in the air and ran about 4 feet from me headed into the brush. This all went down in about 4 to 5 seconds . I didn't even get my gun up not that that would have made a difference at 20 feet. I was setting on 1 corner of a 4 sendaro. I had a couple run out of the most godforsaken brush you have ever seen only to dart right back in. The best chance I had was when I setup by a tank and started calling and caught movement across the flats of a pond. It turned out to be a trophy 12 point buck. I moved my rifle around and was watching him as he tore up a mesquite tree. He would look at the direction of the caller and then proceed to tear the tree to pieces. I looked back at the caller and there sat a bobcat looking at the mojo about 75 yards out. He turned and went back into the little ditch never to be see by me again. The buck came to within about 20 yards of the call and destroyed another little tree before slowly going to where he came from.I did manage to get 1 coyote but he spun around a couple times and darted back into the brush and I wasn't going in looking for him. Every thing on this place would poke, stab, prick, jab and literally cause you pain. I am still pulling cactus spines and thorns outta of my body. I pulled a 5/16" long thorn out of my calf tis morning. I did manage to drop some quail and shot some rabbits for dumpling though. Man I could see quail I shot from the road but there was no way to get to them. You couldn't get more than 3 feet of the road before you were in serious danger of being penetrated by some form of pain inducing plant!!!! I have an open invite to come back anytime and I plan to but with snake chaps and hex-armor gloves and a cane pole to retrieve anything worth bringing back out. Had some fun shooting a few javelin with my pistol but my phone and camera were in the other jeep.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good read bigdrowdy, glad you made it back with a few great stories. sounds like a tough place to just sit anywhere you please, lots of cats from the sound of it......


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!! What a hunt story--Glad your in one piece----A Buddy of mine had about the same thing happen to him in the U.P. 2 weeks ago---while calling coyotes a Big Bob almost landed on his shoulder from the backside--knocked his shotgun over that was standing beside him and he filled his diaper--but did get his shotgun up and made 2 shots-Took him over a hour to recover the kitty--she weighed 31 lbs---Man Rodney its funny how you both got to experience a BOBCAT lick' en his chops LOL------I remember the year I was there--Every thing wants to Bite You in TEXAS-----------------------Thanks for sharing your story Buddy*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a great read Rodney, I'm sorry to hear you didn't whack a few, but it sounds as if you had plenty of excitement.



SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *-------Every thing wants to Bite You in TEXAS-----------------------*


At least the coyotes don't bite.......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good write up Rodney, you need to thicken up your skin or buy some chaps, lol

Did you have your shotgun on stands or only for quail, and what kind of quail ? and do you have more than one species ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Used the shotgun for the quail. All I had was 8 shot with me. They have Bobwhite and Blue quail.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good trip except for the stabbings.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Good write up Rodney, you need to thicken up your skin or buy some chaps, lol
> 
> Did you have your shotgun on stands or only for quail, and what kind of quail ? and do you have more than one species


Man when you mentioned the chaps I thought of this.... 



 its right at 48 secs into the clip.....

I can imagine Rodney in a pair hunting LOL.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's just wrong!!!!! I would never be caught with a blonde that looks like that !!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, I was thinking of visiting Rodney next year, but now hmmmmmm gotta think some more !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, what's for dinner?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't worry Ed I wouldn't be caught dead wearing that hat!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LMAO.


----------

